# Lugar com mais neblina no mundo.



## Lalo Monteverdi (9 Jun 2009 às 18:56)

Oi Pessoal!? Sou novo no fórum e pergunto se alguém sabe qual é o lugar com maior incidência de neblinas, nevoeiros, brumas, etc...  no planeta?


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2009 às 19:33)

Lalo Monteverdi disse:


> Oi Pessoal!? Sou novo no fórum e pergunto se alguém sabe qual é o lugar com maior incidência de neblinas, nevoeiros, brumas, etc...  no planeta?



Numa pesquisa rápida no google aparece esta referência: 



> The foggiest place in the world is the Grand Banks off the island of Newfoundland, Canada, with over 200 foggy days each year.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2009 às 09:29)

Dan disse:


> Numa pesquisa rápida no google aparece esta referência:



200 dias de nevoeiro/ano?

UAU!!!!!


----------

